# 9 month old golden on craigslist



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Another golden posted on craigslist. He looks very sweet! I would take him if we could.

Rehoming Golden Retriever 9 months


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Also this beautiful gal!

golden retriever looking for new home


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I must be the stupid one because I didn't realise dogs were such a disposable commodity. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't go on Craig's list anymore - it is disgusting how many people are trying to get rid of their pets.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

IL GR Rescues-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

As Good As Gold (AGAG) - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois
Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever

If you could contact AGAG, they cover the Chicago area and suburbs, send them a copy of the ads, perhaps they will contact the owners. 

However, the one where the owner is asking fee, the GR Rescues can't purchase a dog, but maybe the owner would be willing to surrender the pup to them.

The family moving out of the Country, send them AGAG's info, if you click on their name, their contact info and website will come up.


----------

